# Quicksilver 09/10(?) Batfot US Flag Jacket...Can't find a place that sells it...



## DJDubCee (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry its a Batfox jacket not Batfot lol, no taker's yet?


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Ugh..I know what that's like.

Have you tried contacting Quicksilver? If they're able to tell you who ordered it (like which shops), you might be able to go down the list and call around. I say call because not all shops have web presence. Who knows it might be in the clearance section of some small shop somewhere. 

Good luck! Hope you find it.


----------



## DJDubCee (Nov 12, 2011)

Yea, I made contact with them they said "oh well maybe some of our shops may have it!" i asked which ones they said "Uhh were not entirely sure..." customer service +10 woo woo *rolls eyes*


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks like you need a flag, a jacket and a girl with a sowing machine!


----------



## DJDubCee (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol good call, ima make the girl doit...


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

contact Travis. He wears XL from the jacket (not this one, or I would give you it) he gave me. I bet a hundred USD he will hook you up.

PS, mention slow 3s in pow for extra points.


----------

